# Seder?



## bfrank (Apr 3, 2007)

Just for fun...

This friday eve will consist of...

Boneless leg of lamb, seasoned to perfection and slow roasted over hickory

spanakorizo

tabbouleh

salata therini

tzakiji

and of course...4 cups of french red wine

A meal of thanksgiving...for the Risen Christ


----------

